# Pictures of your equipment



## Bearpaw (May 18, 2013)

Hey winemakers,

I ordered some stuff and I was asking myself "what kind of equipment do you guys have"?
Maybe you can make an list or take an picture

Bearpaw


----------



## cimbaliw (May 18, 2013)

Um, may I suggest the photos section of the forum


----------



## Runningwolf (May 18, 2013)

We've ran threads like this in the past and I think it's a great idea. It gives people a chance to things they never knew existed and it gives other people new ides. Plus the thread creates a lot of conversation and questions. So I say, Let see some pictures!


----------



## Rocky (May 18, 2013)

Bearpaw said:


> Hey winemakers,
> 
> I ordered some stuff and I was asking myself "what kind of equipment do you guys have"?
> Maybe you can make an list or take an picture
> ...


 
Bearpaw, this is a PG rated forum. I think pictures of "equipment" would be quite inappropriate.


----------



## Bearpaw (May 19, 2013)

Rocky said:


> Bearpaw, this is a PG rated forum. I think pictures of "equipment" would be quite inappropriate.



That is sooooo silly! 
Also, I will look in the photo section.


----------



## Duster (May 19, 2013)

Rocky said:


> Bearpaw, this is a PG rated forum. I think pictures of "equipment" would be quite inappropriate.



ROCKY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
when ones mind turns to a perverted thought before mine then you may need to seek professional help


----------



## Runningwolf (May 19, 2013)

Alright I'll go first. Here's a picture of my wine thief.


----------



## Bearpaw (May 19, 2013)

Runningwolf said:


> Alright I'll go first. Here's a picture of my wine thief.



Where is that for? What does it?


----------



## Dylan (May 19, 2013)

I have very little equipment, wine making equipment that is. I'm interested to see what people have, use... engineered? Let's see 'em!


----------



## Runningwolf (May 19, 2013)

Bearpaw said:


> Where is that for? What does it?



A wine thief is used to remove wine from carboys and barrels for testing/sampling. This is a very old one that removes a larger sample.


----------



## Bearpaw (May 19, 2013)

This is my equipment! 

In the future I will possibly buy more. 
The only thing you don't see on the picture is the yeast and the concentrated citron sour.

Bearpaw


----------



## Dylan (May 19, 2013)

Are those one gallon carboys? They sure do make the airlocks look bigger! haha all I have is a six gallon.

For my wine thief I use a turkey baster because the wine thief that came with my kit takes forever to get a sample!


----------



## Stressbaby (May 19, 2013)

Does this count as equipment?
Cattle (or is it goat?) panel wine rack. Built it at an angle to fit under the stairs.


----------



## Bearpaw (May 20, 2013)

Stressbaby said:


> Does this count as equipment?
> Cattle (or is it goat?) panel wine rack. Built it at an angle to fit under the stairs.



Woooww nice,


----------



## Bearpaw (May 20, 2013)

Dylan said:


> Are those one gallon carboys? They sure do make the airlocks look bigger! haha all I have is a six gallon.
> 
> For my wine thief I use a turkey baster because the wine thief that came with my kit takes forever to get a sample!



It is 5 liters, in Holland we don't use gallon.


----------



## DirtyDawg10 (May 20, 2013)

Here's my Portuguese floor corker


----------



## cimbaliw (May 20, 2013)

Bearpaw, apologies if I came off flippant with my earlier post, I misunderstood what you were looking for . Below are some pictures 'round the basement:

First up dual containers for cleaning and sanitizing. Note in the lower portion of the image the orange paint bucket lid tool for $3.00 at ACE Hardware. Also in the picture lots of carboy bungs (drilled and undrilled), hydrometer, airlocks and funnels. 

Next an old sweater for a carboy cover

Crates that help with cleaning, sanitizing and drying

Any additional carboys you can get your hands on

and any furniture that might help the cause. This is an old organ speaker cabinet.

Lastly a manager to keep you straight when your concentration wanders.

BC


----------



## Duster (May 20, 2013)

Runningwolf said:


> Alright I'll go first. Here's a picture of my wine thief.


Thats Funny Dan,
My wine Thieves looks nothing like yours.
here is a picture of mine
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## dralarms (May 20, 2013)

Now that's funny, I don't care who you are.


----------



## Runningwolf (May 20, 2013)

Duster said:


> Thats Funny Dan,
> My wine Thieves looks nothing like yours.
> here is a picture of mine
> .
> ...



Well I do have another one about 100 miles south of me called Julie!


----------

